
Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas Hackathon Toronto - toom
http://stupidhacktoronto.com
======
wxs
I went to the NYC incarnation a few months ago and it was pretty amazing, you
can see some projects from that up here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

Glad we're getting our own version in Toronto.

~~~
vinay427
That links to the newest posts on HN. Assuming that was unintentional, do you
have the right link?

~~~
toom
The original NYC event (with lots of examples!) is here:
[http://www.stupidhackathon.com](http://www.stupidhackathon.com)

